# صلاة من اجل داعش و رئيس عصابتهم...رجاء صلوا لاجلهم



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يوليو 2014)

يا  رب انا بصلي عشان داعش و عشان ابو بكر البغدادي يا تهديه يا 
تصرف شره   عننا ...يا رب انتا قولت في العظة علي الجبل و في غيرها احبوا اعدائكم   باركوا لاعنيكم و احسنوا الي مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و   يطردوكم فتكنون ابناء الله العلي...يا رب دي وصية صعبة ازاي اصلي لواحد   عاوز يموتني و يديني علي قفايا بس دي اوامرك يا رب لانك اديت السبب و قولت   انك بتشرق بشمسك علي الابرار و الظالمين ....يا رب بصلي لاجل كل واحد في   داعش الشيطان مسخره لخدمة اغراضه و عيونه معمية...احنا مش محتاجين صلاه انت   المعين بقي انما هما المحتاجين لانك قولت لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل   المرضي

يا رب انت قولت طوباكم ان طردوكم و عيروكم و قالوا عليكم  لاجلي كل كلمة  شريرة...اهو بيحصل اهو...الطرد و داعش قالته علي مكبرات  المساجد و  المعايره اهم كتبوا حرف نون علي بيوت اولادك و كل كلمة شريره  الاربعه و  عشرين ساعه بتتقال مش جديدة يعني ....عشان كدا انا بصلي لاجل ابو  بكر  البغدادي و بصلي لاجل كل من اعمي الشيطان اعينهم فسمعا لا يسمعون و  بصرا  لا يبصرون....اعميت عيونهم لكي لا يبصروا خلاصك ...

يارب ان اله هذا الدهر يحكم اما ان انتهاء حكمه ؟

ان  ابا بكر البغدادي ما هو الا اداة للحية ذات السبع رؤؤس (الشيطان)فحسب  لذلك  اصلي من اجله و اصلي من اجل هؤلاء المجانين السكاري من دمنا ليل  نهار...

يا رب ان دمنا يصرخ اليك تحت المذبح الا تلتفت الينا و تلتفت الي من قتلنا فما ان ترد اذاه عنا او تهديه؟

لك يا رب اصلي من اجل ابو بكر البغدادي و من اجل داعش و من اجل من يحبها و يتبعها لاجل ان لا يهلك بعد..

يا رب انت غفرت لصالبيك غفران نهائي و نعتهم بالجاهلين..كذلك نفعل...يا ابتي اغفر لهم فانهم لا يدرون ما هم فاعلون...

يا رب انتا قولت كل التجاديف و الخطايا علي الاب و علي الابن تغفر الا التجديف علي روحك القدس و ها هم يجدفون عليه فنجهم يا رب

يا رب اسطفانوس لما الرومان و اليهود جم يقتلوه قال يا رب لا تقمها لهم خطية...كذلك يا رب لا تقمها لاجل داعش خطية..

لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي... مش محتاجين الكنايس تصلي عشاننا و  ترفع لنا قداس..لا نرفع قداس عشان داعش ان ربنا يا هديهم يا يصرف اذاهم و  يكفهم عنا...

امين يا رب في اسم يسوع...حررهم من قيود ابليس لانك جيت يا رب تطلق المسبيين الي العتق

ايها الاب اني اصلي في اسم يسوع لاجل داعش و لاجل من يضايقونا عامتا..

امين​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2014)

*امين يارب *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2014)

*مزنوق في كلمه معلش *

*نفس الحوار اللي بيحصل الان من داعش *
*هو نفس الحوار اللي حصل من 1400 سنه سوده *

*ها يامعلم معانا ولا !!!!*
*مش معانا تقعد وتدفع *
*ممعكش ..نقيم عليك الحد *

*معانا ...ياسعدك ياهناك *
*يعني انا تلاقي جدي الاكبر مسيحي ومكنش معاه يدفع الجزيه فدخل معاهم *​


----------



## soul & life (21 يوليو 2014)

ربنا معاكم ويحميكم ويهديهم قادر على كل شىء


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2014)

*إلهى .... نحن نؤمن أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير ..... للذين يحبون الله .....الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده
نطلب منك ان تهبنا ان نحبك
نطلب منك ان نكون المدعوون حسب قصدك
حينئذ ... سنكون فى اطمئنان ... لأن كل الأشياء ستعمل حينئذ ... وحينئذ فقط .... للخير
اعطنا أن نفهم أن مملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم .... الزائل
إذ ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية ...... لكننا نطلب العتيدة .. السماوية
أعطنا أن تكون لنا الطوبى .... كمطرودين من أجل أسمك
واثقين من وعدك .... بحسن المجازاة
لك كل المجد 
إلى الأبد
آمين​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يوليو 2014)

أمين .. أسمع وأستجب يارب وأعمل ما هو صالح لحياتنا الأبدية .


----------



## peace_86 (21 يوليو 2014)

*لا أستطيع أن أتخيل أن هؤلاء بشر حتى أصلي من أجلهم..
لا أستطيع أن أتخيلهم أنهم كانوا يوما ما أطفالاً يلعبون ولهم أصحاب ولهم أم وأب .. أو ان عندهم أخوة.
يبدو أنهم من كوكب آخر دمائهم وعرقهم تختلف عن بقية البشر وتركيب جيناتهم ليست بشرية..

أعتذر لكن لم أستطع أن أصلي لآجلهم..
هؤلاء الذين صلبوا المسيح صلبوه عن جهل.. فقد قال سيدنا المسيح: يا أبتاه أغفر لهم فهم لا يعلمون ..

أما داعش فيعلمون جيداً*


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2014)

هذة هى المسيحية جوسبل
لكن من يطبقها بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2014)

*امين يااارب 
واثقين انك هتستجيب فى الوقت المناسب 
لتكن مشيئتك فى كل حين *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يوليو 2014)

امين يا رب المجد--
 اسمع و استجب يا رب--
 فك قيود ابليس عن قلوبهم و عقولهم -- اخلق لهم قلبا جديدا --
و شدد ابنائك يا رب و عزى قلوبهم--
نشكرك على كل شىء يا ب--


----------



## tamav maria (22 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *لا أستطيع أن أتخيل أن هؤلاء بشر حتى أصلي من أجلهم..
> لا أستطيع أن أتخيلهم أنهم كانوا يوما ما أطفالاً يلعبون ولهم أصحاب ولهم أم وأب .. أو ان عندهم أخوة.
> يبدو أنهم من كوكب آخر دمائهم وعرقهم تختلف عن بقية البشر وتركيب جيناتهم ليست بشرية..
> 
> ...



بيس قال كل اللي كنت عاوزه اقوله 
شكرا بيس


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2014)

يارب نصرخ اليك يا الهى ونصلى من اجل شعبك 
من اجل ان تحمى كل بلد تعرض فيها اولادك للتهجير والقتل 
اكسر شوكه داعش وكل الاسماء الغريبه اللى بتخرب فى الدول 
احمى شعبك يارب 
ومصر والعراق وسوريا وليبيا وتونس امين​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هذة هى المسيحية جوسبل
> لكن من يطبقها بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاجابة تونس ههههههههههه

مافيش و انا حتي مش بطبق الوصايا في حاجات تانية كتير و العملية ضايعه مني هههههههه في البطيخ بس بحاول بحاول بحاول..شوف المسيح جاء بناموس شاق جدا و سهل اوي في ذات الوقت

سهل اوي تصلي سبعين ركعه و تصوم اربع سنين و تحج لاي مكان و تزكي بربع مالك عشان تشتري الملكوت بس صعب اوي تغفر و تسامح من اساء اليك...تقريبا دا ضد الطبيعه البشريه و ما ينفعش

الخلاصه انه امر واحد من ناموس المسيح اتقل و اشد وطأة من اي عبادات بشريه...

صعب اوي بجد يعني

بس احنا مش مأمورين ندعي عليهم زي ما الاديان التانية ما بتعمل اكن ربنا فاضي بس ينتقم للناس و خلاص...صح ولا غلط؟

يا جماعه الي مش عاجبه صلاتي و لا كلامي يروح يقري النص تاني و يشوف اذا كان الي بعمله صح ولا غلط ماهو اصل انا عرفه انه دا عبط انك تسامح من بهدلك خصوصا لو مجاهدين اسلاميين انا عارفه بس هوا دا كلامي يعني ولا بمزاجي ههههههههه لو كلامي كنت قعدت اشتم في الي خلفوهم لصباحية ربنا بس دا كلام الي انا حبيته من طفولتي اوي اوي اوي حتي لو كما قال الملحد شخصيه خرافية تتحب يا نااااااااااااااااااااس و كلامه كان كدا عشان عارف انه ناموس شاق جدا و محدش يقدر يطبقه زي الشاب الغني الي جيه للمسيح و قاله ماذا افعل لكي ارث الحياة الابدية..قال له المسيح احفظ الوصايا...قال له حفظتها منذ نعومة اظافري قال له المسيح حسنا يعوزك شيئا اخرا بع املاكك و اتبعني يكن لك كنزا في السماء..قال له تلاميذه من يستطيع ان يخلص؟ قال لهم الغير مستطاع لدي الناس مستطاع لدي الله...يعني الي احنا مش هنقدر نعمله لاننا بشر و لازم ناخد حقنا بايدينا ربنا يقدر يعمله لانه كامل...

شوفتوا ازاي يا عالم ان وصية واحده من دي ب 500 ركعة او 900 قداس و مليون جنيه زكاة...و مع هذا النعمه هي الي هتخلص مش حمل النير و بس...

حتي لو موضوعي مش الي هوا بس هي دي الحقيقة...welcome to the real world 

كل واحد بيحاول انه يطبق الي يقدر عليه...حتي لو شايف انه هبل

موقف تاني

سامريين اتأمروا علي يسوع و ما امنوش بيه لما عمل لهم معجزات يوحنا و يعقوب بن زبدي قالوا له خلي الاب ينزل عليهم نار من السما زي ايليا ما عمل..كان رده ايه؟ الا تعرفان من اي روح انتما؟؟؟ابن الانسان اتي ليخلص لا ليهلك...يعني بمعني اصح ربنا يهديهم مش ياخدهم


انا في حياتي الشخصيه علطول الله يحرقك ربنا ياخدك الله يحرقك بجاز و كدا بس بحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااول ماهو مش هتبقي ضاربة من كله بقي...

اسفة للاطالة

سلام المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> من يستطيع ان يخلص؟
> الغير مستطاع لدي الناس مستطاع لدي الله...
> 
> خلي الاب ينزل عليهم نار من السما
> الا تعرفان من اي روح انتما؟؟؟ ابن الانسان اتي ليخلص لا ليهلك...



*أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. 
الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ 
لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً
(يو  15 :  5)​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 يوليو 2014)

. بالصلاة والصوم والوقوف أمام عمل إبليس في الأرض .. نصلي من اجل هؤلاء الاشخاص ونرش دم يسوع بإيمان على حياتهم ونطلب تحرير من كل قيود الشيطان وكل روح مضاد ليسوع وشفاء للروح والنفس والجسد وننتهر باسم يسوع المسيح كل روح نجس ان يغادر الاجساد لكل افراد داعش والمسمين انفسهم مجاهدين باسم المسيح نطلب ... آمين ثم آمين
أغفر لهم يا أبتاه لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> . بالصلاة والصوم والوقوف أمام عمل إبليس في الأرض .. نصلي من اجل هؤلاء الاشخاص ونرش دم يسوع بإيمان على حياتهم ونطلب تحرير من كل قيود الشيطان وكل روح مضاد ليسوع وشفاء للروح والنفس والجسد وننتهر باسم يسوع المسيح كل روح نجس ان يغادر الاجساد لكل افراد داعش والمسمين انفسهم مجاهدين باسم المسيح نطلب ... آمين ثم آمين
> أغفر لهم يا أبتاه لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون​




الله عليك صلاة مؤثرة جدا و الصلاه دي كانت هدي و مسلك المسيحيين الاوائل جميعا...

لو ربنا سابهم كدا يبقي هما رفضوه جامد ....بس لما جماعتهم تتسلط اوي و امرها هينتشرفي الارض و اجرامها يزيد اتباعهم هيبتدوا يعرفوا حقيقه الخدعه...المسئله مسئله وقت

ما يدريك لعل من نسلهم يطلع حد كويس

امين يا رب اسمع و استجب....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 يوليو 2014)

شاول شاول لماذا تضهدني صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس 
يا رب حول داعش كما حولت شاول 
في اسم يسوع نطلب 
وبايمان تستجيب 
ولك الكرامة وكل المجد 
لانك بستجيب 
امين


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (23 يوليو 2014)

ســلام ونعمــة لكِ أختي الغالية +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+

أشكر لكِ هذه المبادرة الرائعة والصلاة والمغفرة للأعداء هي ما يميّزنا نحن المسيحيين عمّن سوانا،،

انتي ذكرتي في ردك شيء مهم جداً. قلتي أن المسيح جاء بناموس شاق وسهل بنفس الوقت. 
أول شيء المسيح لم يأتِ بناموس بس أنا فاهمة قصدك بكلمة "جاء بناموس" إنه جاء وكشف لنا طريق الحياة الأبدية.
فقط أحببت التنويه لهذه النقطة، لأن بقدوم سيدنا يسوع المسيح حرّر الناس من الناموس (الشريعة).

ربنا يسوع المسيح قال:
_"لأنَّ نِيري هَيِّن وحِملِي خفيف." (متى 11: 28- 30)
وقال أيضاً:
"اجْتَهِدُوا أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ" (لوقا 13: 24)
_

هذا ليس تناقض بل الرب قد أشار لنا في أول آية بأنه لم يأتِ ليخبرنا بشيء ضد إنسانيتنا. فما جاء به الرب هو 
جوهر وقلب الطبيعة الإنسانية الفطرية (التي تتوق للسماء) وهي تعاليم التسامح والمحبة والأخوة والعطاء.. و..و
ولكن الإنسان قد دنّس قلبه بالخطية فابتعد عن طبيعته الفطرية وأصبح معتاداً على ما يمليه عليه الشيطان من تعاليم وهي الكراهية والحقد والحسد وكل هذه الأمور.. 
وهذه ليست مشكلة الله بل مشكلتنا نحن وعلينا أن نعمل لنتقرّب من الله ونستردّ طبيعتنا الأساسية من جديد وذلك عن طريق المحبّــة.

*المحبّـــــة* 
هي أساس تعاليم ربنا يسوع المسيح، وهي الفضيلة الأولى والينبوع الذي يغرف منه الإنسان كل أعمال الخير في حياته ومع الآخرين.

_"أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ. وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." (متّى 5: 44-45)_

_نعم نستطيع أن نغفر لأعدائنا مهما كان جرحنا كبيراً إذا كانت المحبة فينا مع يسوع المسيح أكبر من كل جراحنا._

وبالنسبة للآية الثانية التي تتحدث عن الباب الضيق، هنا أشار لنا الرب بأنه ستأتي أيام فيها سيكون لنا ضيق 
وكثيرون في هذه الفترة سيتراخون عن المثابرة ويطلبون الراحة، ولكن المؤمنون الحقيقيون هم من يجاهدوا للدخول إلى 
ملكوت الله ولو من الباب الضيق وهذا بسبب المحبة التي فيهم وإيمانهم الصادق..

إذاً في الآية الأولى يتحدث عن تعاليمه القريبة لجوهر طبيعتنا المُّحبة.
وفي الآية الثانية يتحدّث عن المثابرة والثبات في الأيام والظروف الصعبة والضيق.


فلنثابر على العمل لبناء كنيسة محبّة في داخلنا ولنكن نحن هياكل الرب على هذه الأرض،،

الله يبارك حياتك ويثبتّك عالإيمان،،
:new5:
​


----------



## Comment (24 يوليو 2014)

*"غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ" (لو 27:18)*



+سيمفونية الرب+ قال:


> ســلام ونعمــة لكِ أختي الغالية +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
> 
> أشكر لكِ هذه المبادرة الرائعة والصلاة والمغفرة للأعداء هي ما يميّزنا نحن المسيحيين عمّن سوانا،،
> ؛
> ...


----------

